# DVC Exchange Fee. Who, how to pay?



## M&M (Mar 6, 2007)

OK I seem to recall that I'm supposed to pay the $95 exchange fee prior to my exchange week. Who do I pay and how do i go about it. This is the first time we've exchanged into DVC (we've rented before) and we got the exchange so long ago that I forgot the particulars.

Thanks For Any Help You Can Provide,
Mike


----------



## sandcastles (Mar 6, 2007)

There will be a phone number for DVC on your confirmation from II.  Just call this number and pay DVC.


----------



## littlestar (Mar 7, 2007)

There's an 800 number on your II confirmation to pay it - it's DVC's Member Services Department. They can set up the dining plan for you if you want it (make priority seating reservations) and set up your Magical Express from the airport if you don't want to rent a car (you'll need to give them your flight numbers). 

Have fun.


----------



## Detailor (Mar 7, 2007)

M&M said:


> OK I seem to recall that I'm supposed to pay the $95 exchange fee prior to my exchange week. Who do I pay and how do i go about it. This is the first time we've exchanged into DVC (we've rented before) and we got the exchange so long ago that I forgot the particulars.
> 
> Thanks For Any Help You Can Provide,
> Mike



Mike,

From II exchange certificate language for a DVC...

"SURCHARGES (energy, accommodations/occupancy tax, bed tax or similar) ARE THE RESPONSIBILITY OF THE OCCUPANT AND ARE PAYABLE DIRECTLY
TO THE RESORT. Surcharges are subject to change without notice.
A pre-paid, non-refundable 95 USD resort services fee, per unit is required. This fee covers the use of DVC Member Services for making advance dining
reservations, golf tee times and other vacation planning. For PAYMENT and inquires about other Disney programs, such as Disney’s Dining Plan and the Magical
Express airport transportation service,which must be reserved prior to arrival, call 800-800-9800 or 407-566-3800 and select option 3 for Member Services.
PAYMENT OF RESORT SERVICES FEE MUST BE RECEIVED NO LESS THAN 48 HOURS PRIOR TO ARRIVAL."

Dick Taylor


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Bring a wheelbarrow*

You should pay it at the Disney Desk and use rolled pennies, or at least dollar bills, for this ripoff. Then make them count to be sure its right. Same with the Manhattan Clubs service fee. These unfair fees on exchange guests are a pox on timesharing and any resort or group endorsing them should be made to suffer in any way possible including low scores on comment cards. Or just avoid them altogether as it isn't worth the extra costs in most cases. There are plenty of great resorts out there that play by the rules unlike these two.


----------



## M&M (Mar 7, 2007)

*Thanks Everybody*

I appreciate all of your help. I'm just glad that I remembered about this before we arrived there.

I gotta agree with the idea that this is a rip-off. A Member Services Fee even if we don't use Member Services. And I'm sure that the DVC Owner that deposited their points also paid their fees.

Oh well, I did know that I'd have to pay when I exchanged (i just forgot about paying in advance)

Mike


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 7, 2007)

C'mon, John.   The $95 fee includes free parking at all the Disney parks and boat/ bus transportation to all the parks from the resorts.  No other resort does that.  That is a plus for those who would rather not rent a car, especially people from other countries.  There is always the Disney Dining Plan! :whoopie: 

I think it is nicer to stay on property and we have enjoyed all of our Old Key West visits, but of course we found the bus service inconvenient.  We only tried the bus once and waited for a good half hour at the MK (no benches at the bus stops) for the bus to take us back to our resort.  We drove the rest of the time but had our annual passes, so the parking was free for us anyway.  We would still stay with Disney, if we get another chance.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 7, 2007)

*You don't need to pay twice*

But Cindy all of that is included in the owners fees already paid that you are trading into.  If every resort was to pull the same thing then when you got there you would pay to use the pools while owners didn't, pay to use the parking lot while owners didn't, pay for front desk services, etc.  It's already been paid for and comes with the trade. Thats the whole concept behind timeshare exchanging - more so than even a week for week system is.  The resorts that don't care to follow the standards and the rules as specified by both RCI and II (although waived by II in the DVC case wink wink) should not be allowed to take part in the systems. Its closer to a rental, which is now the most likely outcome for all exchanges anyway thanks in part to this type of nonsense, than a trade if you have fees and mandatory costs piled on your "prepaid" use. Throw them out.  Can you say ripoff?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 7, 2007)

*Rental, Shmentle.*




timeos2 said:


> Its closer to a rental, which is now the most likely outcome for all exchanges anyway thanks in part to this type of nonsense, than a trade if you have fees and mandatory costs piled on your "prepaid" use. Throw them out.  Can you say ripoff?


Rental is no excuse to pile on those bogus timeshare fees.  Shucks, whenever I rent out my (non-DVC) timeshare to somebody, my renter is entitled to absolutely everything whatsoever that I'm entitled to as an owner (because I've already paid for it), without having to pay any extra on the flimsy excuse that the renter is only a renter & not an owner.  

Once my time is paid for, it's paid for -- period, end of story, case closed.  I might use my time myself, rent it out to somebody else, or deposit it with RCI or some other company for potential exchange into somebody else's timeshare.  None of that is any concern of the timeshare resort, & none of it is an excuse to pile on more bogus fees.  Whoever makes an appropriate, legal arrangement to use my paid-for time -- me, a member of my family, my renter, or an exchange guest who gets his or her reservation via the timeshare-company where I deposit my paid-for timeshare week -- whoever that is should get everything I've paid for.  Otherwise, not only is the exchange guest or my renter getting ripped off, so am I.  

The situation outlined in this discussion is grounds enough for me never to buy into DVC or ever to affiliate with any timeshare exchange company that lets DVC get away with that.  (Then again, in view of my modest non-DVC timeshare portfolio, that's like my saying I'll never-ever drive a Rolls Royce, never-ever wear a Rolex watch, never-ever shop on Rodeo Drive, etc.  So it goes.) 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## sandcastles (Mar 7, 2007)

I am a DVC owner and I also trade in to DVC twice a year.

Do I like the $95 charge?  No.  But I have the choice not to trade into DVC if I don't want to pay it.  No one is forcing me to.


----------



## littlestar (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah, but other timeshares don't have a Member Services department that makes your priority seating arrangements and schedules your Magical Express from the airport, etc. Those people have got to be paid a wage, don't they? I figure if you hate the fee, don't trade into Disney at Walt Disneyworld. It's pretty simple. Trade into another timeshare and stay where they don't have a member services department. 

I don't like the fee, but hey, I figure those people don't work for free. I wouldn't.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 7, 2007)

sandcastles said:


> I am a DVC owner and I also trade in to DVC twice a year.
> 
> Do I like the $95 charge?  No.  But I have the choice not to trade into DVC if I don't want to pay it.  No one is forcing me to.



You're ignoring the point.  If you trade out of DVC to resort XXX you would be charged the exchange penalty fee based on the actions of DVC. And your'e accepting a policy that you as an owner should be challenging not quietly accepting. Oops, forgot. You don't own DVC you lease for XX years.  Now this may actually be a contract of adhesion as has been thrown about regarding RCI. Unlike the RCI case where there are plenty of other companies to use to get the same resorts with II and DVC there is only one and they force the unwitting exchanger to pay a fee or lose the exchange. Adhesion! Adhesion! Where are the class action shysters when we could actually use them? 

Best advice is to ignore DVC for trade. RCI walked away - you can too. (That may be why to this day I respect RCI despite all the trash they pull. They stood up to DVC even if it meant losing the account in their wishbook. II got them but at a terrible cost. It opened the floodgate for sweetheart deals to all sorts of brands that has now neutered the paying II member as all the sweetheart deals getpriority) Rent it if you must or just go elsewhere.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 7, 2007)

littlestar said:


> Yeah, but other timeshares don't have a Member Services department that makes your priority seating arrangements and schedules your Magical Express from the airport, etc. Those people have got to be paid a wage, don't they? I figure if you hate the fee, don't trade into Disney at Walt Disneyworld. It's pretty simple. Trade into another timeshare and stay where they don't have a member services department.
> 
> I don't like the fee, but hey, I figure those people don't work for free. I wouldn't.



But, again, those features are already PAID FOR through the owners, sorry, lessors annual fees (they aren't high enough to cover that?) It is a double dip - benefiting only Disney as the lessors get no rebate on their fees. It is not fair and no amount of spin makes it so.  Timeshare weasels have nothing on the language of Disney Speak when it comes to twisting facts to their advantage.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 7, 2007)

*Disney Double Dipping.*




littlestar said:


> Yeah, but other timeshares don't have a Member Services department that makes your priority seating arrangements and schedules your Magical Express from the airport, etc. Those people have got to be paid a wage, don't they? I figure if you hate the fee, don't trade into Disney at Walt Disneyworld. It's pretty simple. Trade into another timeshare and stay where they don't have a member services department.
> 
> I don't like the fee, but hey, I figure those people don't work for free. I wouldn't.


That's the point -- those people have already been paid, by the fee-paying DVC owners.  It costs DVC no more for the service staff to do their thing on behalf of exchangers who show up & use the services than for those Member Services people to do what they do for the owners who show up.  All costs -- all -- are covered by the payment of the DVC members' mandatory annual fees.  By charging for some of those costs all over again when an exchanger shows up & checks in, DVC is double dipping.  Shame on them.  Shame on I-I.  Boo.  Hiss. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## sandcastles (Mar 7, 2007)

John,
I don't understand your post.  I don't know what point I am ignoring.  If it is worth $95 to an exchanger to stay at DVC, pay the fee.  If it is not, go elsewhere.  I have no intention of ever trading my DVC.

As far as the right-to-use, I'm not going to be around in 50 years.  Even if I were, I wonder what kind of condition most of the TS we own are going to be in 50 years from now.


----------



## Detailor (Mar 7, 2007)

littlestar said:


> Yeah, but other timeshares don't have a Member Services department that makes your priority seating arrangements and schedules your Magical Express from the airport, etc. Those people have got to be paid a wage, don't they? I figure if you hate the fee, don't trade into Disney at Walt Disneyworld. It's pretty simple. Trade into another timeshare and stay where they don't have a member services department.
> 
> I don't like the fee, but hey, I figure those people don't work for free. I wouldn't.





			
				timeos2 said:
			
		

> But, again, those features are already PAID FOR through the owners, sorry, lessors annual fees (they aren't high enough to cover that?) It is a double dip - benefiting only Disney as the lessors get no rebate on their fees. It is not fair and no amount of spin makes it so. Timeshare weasels have nothing on the language of Disney Speak when it comes to twisting facts to their advantage.





			
				AwayWeGo said:
			
		

> That's the point -- those people have already been paid, by the fee-paying DVC owners. It costs DVC no more for the service staff to do their thing on behalf of exchangers who show up & use the services than for those Member Services people to do what they do for the owners who show up. All costs -- all -- are covered by the payment of the DVC members' mandatory annual fees. By charging for some of those costs all over again when an exchanger shows up & checks in, DVC is double dipping. Shame on them. Shame on I-I. Boo. Hiss.



John and Alan are absolutely correct about the idea that the member services people aren't simply paid from the collection of $95 fees.  Those fees add to the DVC profit margin.  Remember, these people work in the member services department - service for DVC members.  The little bit of work that they do for exchanges has to be marginal at best.
But then no one should be surprised that a Disney subisidary would be trying to add to the bottom line. $10 to park in a big asphalt field before even getting to a theme park!  Is that 'fair?'  Didn't we already pay a lot of money for tickets?  How is any of this justified?  Well, Disney obviously operates under the assumption that their products are valued and have value for people.  And the people who buy the theme park tickets agree and simply accept the parking fees.  So do the people who choose to exchange into a DVC.  Some accept it, some resent it, some choose not to exchange into DVC but complain about it anyway.  Is it fair?  It is if Disney guessed right that people want to experience their DVC product without buying it.  So far it seems that Disney guessed right. 

Dick Taylor


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 7, 2007)

sandcastles said:


> John,
> I don't understand your post.  I don't know what point I am ignoring.  If it is worth $95 to an exchanger to stay at DVC, pay the fee.  If it is not, go elsewhere.  I have no intention of ever trading my DVC.
> 
> As far as the right-to-use, I'm not going to be around in 50 years.  Even if I were, I wonder what kind of condition most of the TS we own are going to be in 50 years from now.



June - At most any other resort group as an owner you would not be expected to pay fees that only apply to exchange guests. What are you using to trade in?


----------



## sandcastles (Mar 7, 2007)

I use my Foxrun week and then the A/C I get for depositing it.  My other II weeks also see DVC but I will not trade them.


----------



## gmarine (Mar 7, 2007)

I dont typically agree with resorts charging exchangers extra fees. And I dont necessarily agree with DVC doing it, but anytime I get an exchange to DVC I will gladly pay the fee because of the extras provided. They are simply  better resorts and it is more cost effective to pay the fee than not.

The exchanger gains more by paying the extra fee than by simply exchanging into another resort to save the fee. Free parking in all the parks, transportation to/from all the parks and resorts as well as free roundtrip transportation from the airport to the resort. That alone is worth more than $95.
Then you have extra magic hours as well.

No other resort in Orlando provides the quality or the extras that DVC does. 
For me the $95 fee is well worth the extras provided.


----------



## gjw007 (Mar 7, 2007)

An interesting discussion but at the end of the day, it is an unfair fee.  Anybody staying at a Disney resort gets free parking at the the theme parks.  Anybody staying at Disney resorts gets free transportation although my experience has been that it is better, depending on the resort and the theme park that you are going to, to use my my car.  Anybody staying at Disney gets the Magical service from the airport.  These hardly seems to be an added benefits as they are already available to any Disney guests and the DVC member has already paid for these services.  Members services are already paid by the owners (in this case, it would include me as I am an owner) and doesn't have any real additional costs to Disney for exchangers.  The reality is that Disney charges it because it can - people want to stay at DVC.  If other resorts thought they could, they would.  I believe that the Manhatten Club also charges an additional fee.  If you don't want to stay there, don't pay the fee but the reality is that most people will pay the fee because they do want to stay on Disney property and the fee is small enough that although they may complain about it, they will pay the fee.


----------



## gmarine (Mar 7, 2007)

To me its different from resorts that make exchangers pay for energy or parking. The vast majority of resorts have free parking and dont charge extra for utilities.
I dont know of any other resorts where transportation to/from the airport and free parking at theme parks is provided.

Those paying to stay on Disney property arent getting anything for free. They are paying for it in their room rates. 

Want to rent the two bedroom Old Key West unit I just traded into? Break out the wallet and part with $4000. For less than $14 a day I get free parking,transportation and extra magic hours. Not a bad deal.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Believe me If there was a way to enforce it any DVC exchange that came into one of my resorts would be hit with special fees. Fair is fair and DVC is the bully in this play. I actually sold my long term DVC lease back in the days of the free park passes, another perk they played big time games with, and the first time these fees reared their ugly head as I knew it wasn't in the spirit of the timeshare exchange. And to their credit RCI stood up for the exchanger at that time. That was one of the major factors in DVC switching to the clearly inferior II system.  It clearly violates the rules of both RCI and II that every other resort/group had to honor. Of course once they got away with it others followed. You want to know why timeshare week for week exchanges are now on the endangered list look no farther than the DVC mess.  It soured my view of Disney overall as it exposed the crass underbelly of what they want to portray as a fun, benevolent company. It may have been that when Walt was alive but today its Microsoft with much better PR.  They are out for themselves and the rest of the world be hanged. I can't stay far enough away from the whole organization now. Read the insider books if you need to know more. The Mafia thought less of themselves than the recent Disney upper management.


----------



## gmarine (Mar 8, 2007)

Do any other Orlando resorts provide free transportation to/from all the parks and resorts, free transportation to/from the airport and access to extra magic hours? The answer is no.

So there are no other resorts that are on equal terms. You are getting extra perks by trading into DVC. Why shouldnt you have to pay for them?

If your Orlando resort wants to charge DVC exchangers an extra fee, then to be fair your resort should provide the same perks. But then again, the perks would cost far more than $95.

Like I said previously, I'm not in favor of extra fees for exchangers. But in this case, DVC provides extras that other resorts dont.

Hey John, your soured on Disney? When are you sellling your Westgate week


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 8, 2007)

*You have to think this through. It is paid already*



gmarine said:


> Do any other Orlando resorts provide free transportation to/from all the parks and resorts, free transportation to/from the airport and access to extra magic hours? The answer is no.
> 
> So there are no other resorts that are on equal terms. You are getting extra perks by trading into DVC. Why shouldnt you have to pay for them?
> 
> If your Orlando resort wants to charge DVC exchangers an extra fee, then to be fair your resort should provide the same perks. But then again, the perks would cost far more than $95.



I really hate to keep repeating, and others have pointed it out as well, but it keeps being ignored. The fees have been PAID by the long term lease holders - thats why they pay $1000 or more a year if they own many points in the system - to charge anyone AGAIN is double dipping and unfair. It is part of the exchange not an add on. Period.  End of story. Why can't DVC owners understand that? It is pure profit for DVC to charge it yet again to exchange guests. And that is unjustifiable and wrong.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 8, 2007)

timeos2 said:


> I really hate to keep repeating, and others have pointed it out as well, but it keeps being ignored. The fees have been PAID by the long term lease holders - thats why they pay $1000 or more a year if they own many points in the system - to charge anyone AGAIN is double dipping and unfair. It is part of the exchange not an add on. Period.  End of story. Why can't DVC owners understand that? It is pure profit for DVC to charge it yet again to exchange guests. And that is unjustifiable and wrong.


John, does CP have any benefits for owners that exchangers are charged for? I'm not sure about CP, but other resorts do.
Please don't give me that mandatory vs. optional charge excuse. The optional stuff is still completely paid for by owners, and is purely extra revenue from exchangers.


----------



## gmarine (Mar 8, 2007)

timeos2 said:


> I really hate to keep repeating, and others have pointed it out as well, but it keeps being ignored. The fees have been PAID by the long term lease holders - thats why they pay $1000 or more a year if they own many points in the system - to charge anyone AGAIN is double dipping and unfair. It is part of the exchange not an add on. Period.  End of story. Why can't DVC owners understand that? It is pure profit for DVC to charge it yet again to exchange guests. And that is unjustifiable and wrong.




I'm looking at it differently. Your right that Disney may be double dipping. But I'm benefitting from staying at DVC so it doesnt bother me.

Assume I say I'm not going to stay at DVC to avoid the fee. The only person I hurt is myself. It will cost me more $$ to pay for parking and in transportation costs that it does to just pay the fee. And I will have to stay at a lower quality resort to boot.

Unfair,maybe. Cost effective for exchangers to pay the fee ? Sure is.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Welcome. You owe $95 for the pools*



gmarine said:


> I'm looking at it differently. Your right that Disney may be double dipping. But I'm benefitting from staying at DVC so it doesnt bother me.
> 
> Unfair,maybe. Cost effective for exchangers to pay the fee ? Sure is.



Using that line of thought you shouldn't mind that the pools at Westgate have a $95/week charge for non-owners as when you are there you benefit from the right to use them. Owners aren't charged as it's paid for in their fees.  It's a mandatory fee if you use the pools or not, but hey, your at Westgate so you benefit, right? Or maybe it's the resort parking @ $90/week. Or the tennis courts? Name your poison as it's all fair game in the nickel dime - actually ten and hundred - world of pay as you go timeshare features. (Before anyone asks, no, not even Westgate does that. Sure they are despicable weasels but even they have some instinct of right and wrong. It's DVC that defines the bottom of the barrel in this case) Thanks DVC, we really appreciate your "Us first" approach.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 8, 2007)

Carl D said:


> John, does CP have any benefits for owners that exchangers are charged for? I'm not sure about CP, but other resorts do.
> Please don't give me that mandatory vs. optional charge excuse. The optional stuff is still completely paid for by owners, and is purely extra revenue from exchangers.


Bumping my own post, as I think it was lost at the bottom of the previous page.

John, let's pretend Disney transporation was optional. Let's also pretend the extra fee was also optional.

Would that fee structure be okay with you, even though the transporation was already completely paid for?
After all, it would just be extra money for Disney, right?


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Timeshares don't nickle and dime owners*



Carl D said:


> John, does CP have any benefits for owners that exchangers are charged for? I'm not sure about CP, but other resorts do.
> Please don't give me that mandatory vs. optional charge excuse. The optional stuff is still completely paid for by owners, and is purely extra revenue from exchangers.



Sorry Carl, you were right - I didn't see this the first time. 

No, no charges to CP guests that owners don't pay. In fact one of the true joys of timesharing is checking out at the end of a great week and hearing "No charges sir. Have a great trip".  Thats what a prepaid vacation, which is really what a timeshare represents, is all about. In the past year alone I have heard words to that effect at the 6 timeshare checkouts we've had. And no fee on the way in either. (Except an exchange fee but it is not from the resort but from the company that is actually providing a service to us). 

There are no legitimate fees assessed to exchange guests but not owners. Not many owners want fees over the annual amount but some resorts do that (parking and in some areas a power surcharge are examples).  But everyone - owner or exchanger - pays those as the fees collected have not included those items. In the case of DVC the items are paid for, there is no charge to the annual fee payer but the management simply wants another whack at the guest.  Thats the part that isn't fair. Why aren't the fees returned to the owners if they are recollected from the guests? Why does DVC get to line their pockets at two groups expense?  It isn't justifiable but does represent pure greed.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 8, 2007)

*There is no justifiable fee*



Carl D said:


> Bumping my own post, as I think it was lost at the bottom of the previous page.
> 
> John, let's pretend Disney transporation was optional. Let's also pretend the extra fee was also optional.
> 
> ...



None. It's paid for. But if it wasn't whatever the owner had to pay could reasonably also be charged to the exchange guest.  I can walk onto the property with any old ticket and use the transportation, etc. Now I do have to park if I drive on and that will cost me so one of the advantages of being a DVC owner is that parking is included. When that owner gives up their use time in exchange the parking remains included - they didn't give the owner back $10/day because they aren't going to be there this year. I would never use the reservation services as the last place I want to eat in Orlando is at a Disney restaurant!  So that has no value to me while to someone else it might be a great thing. But the person making the deposit for trade already has that paid for - the incoming guest doesn't owe for it (again).  

I expect to pay if I want to use the parks, suffer an evening at the Displeasure Island clubs, use the great water parks, etc. There is a value to those things and the timeshare lease doesn't include them. The things it does include are supposed to apply equally to an owner or an exchange guest who is using their time. Thats the way the real world works and the DVC way is a fantasy I can do without. There is no magic in ripping people off - the Westgate weasels can do it all the time. I used to expect more from Disney but not anymore.


----------



## gmarine (Mar 8, 2007)

timeos2 said:


> Using that line of thought you shouldn't mind that the pools at Westgate have a $95/week charge for non-owners as when you are there you benefit from the right to use them. Owners aren't charged as it's paid for in their fees.  It's a mandatory fee if you use the pools or not, but hey, your at Westgate so you benefit, right? Or maybe it's the resort parking @ $90/week. Or the tennis courts? Name your poison as it's all fair game in the nickel dime - actually ten and hundred - world of pay as you go timeshare features. (Before anyone asks, no, not even Westgate does that. Sure they are despicable weasels but even they have some instinct of right and wrong. It's DVC that defines the bottom of the barrel in this case) Thanks DVC, we really appreciate your "Us first" approach.




A pool is a typical amenity of most resorts, especially in Florida. That not a valid comparison.

Show me a resort where transportation to/from the airport, transportation to/from all resorts/parks, parking at Disneyworld and extra magic hours are included. You cant. There isnt any other resort that you will get that at. 

For the $95 fee your getting something that no other resort anywhere gives you. 

I find it amusing that you bad mouth Disney yet you, like myself, own at arguably the worst timeshare company of them all. 

DVC bottom of the barrel ? Surely your kidding. They have among the nicest resorts as well as the friendliest staff. There is a reason why they command the prices that they do.


----------



## Mel (Mar 8, 2007)

littlestar said:


> Yeah, but other timeshares don't have a Member Services department that makes your priority seating arrangements and schedules your Magical Express from the airport, etc. Those people have got to be paid a wage, don't they? I figure if you hate the fee, don't trade into Disney at Walt Disneyworld. It's pretty simple. Trade into another timeshare and stay where they don't have a member services department.
> 
> I don't like the fee, but hey, I figure those people don't work for free. I wouldn't.


And if nobody exchanges their DVC points, just uses themself or rents them, who is going to pay their salary?  As already pointed out, this is included as part of the membership fees if you join DVC.  There are other resorts that arrange airport transportation, and when they charge they charge ALL guests - exchangers and owners alike.  Many resorts also have concierge services to help with various reservations.  

I dislike resorts that pass part of the exchange fee on to those who use the resort (utility charges, for instance, when you have no choice but to use the utilities), but at least they are charged across the board.  Disney adds this fee only to those who stay on an exchange.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 8, 2007)

There are other resorts where owners get certain perks. Sometimes it's free movies, reduced greens fees, location preference, or whatever.
One of the DVC Member perks is not having to pay this fee. I doubt that makes it okay for many of you, but the market has clearly spoken otherwise.


----------



## littlestar (Mar 8, 2007)

When I exchange in through II, I still get charged the $95.00 fee for an exchange through II (and I'm a DVC owner). If it's an exchange to an onsite WDW resort, you get charged the fee. 

I still consider the $95.00 a bargain because I'd pay around $250 to $300 to rent a car for the week, plus I'd pay $10.00 a day for parking at the parks if I was staying offsite (that puts my transportation costs up to around $300 for offsite and even more when you add in the parking fees). I like staying onsite when we're doing the Disney parks. And if we're doing other stuff, my other preference in Orlando would be Marriott's Cypress Harbour or Horizons. But I pay more than $95.00 for transportation when I stay at the Marriotts. Marriott doesn't have buses running day and night back and forth from the airport like Disney does.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 8, 2007)

littlestar said:


> If it's an exchange to an onsite WDW resort, you get charged the fee.


Can you please this? I may be misinterpreting what you are saying.


----------



## littlestar (Mar 8, 2007)

Carl D said:


> Can you please this? I may be misinterpreting what you are saying.



If you exchange into Disney's Vero Beach or Hilton Head, there is NO $95.00 resort services fee. But the fee applies for an exchange into the Walt Disney World DVC resorts. 

Even though I am a DVC owner, when I have exchanged my other timeshares through II for a Walt Disney World DVC exchange, I have still been charged the $95.00 fee.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 8, 2007)

Most resorts charge exchangers for services that owners do not have to pay.  One example off the top of my head are the cute little surrey bikes at the Marriotts.  Owners get to use them, exchangers must pay.  I can opt not to ride them or pay to use them, so I choose not to pay the ridiculous prices.  I think Disney has those bikes as well, but I don't think owners (or exchangers who pay that $95) get to use them for free, or do they?  

I don't mind paying the $95 but Rick thinks it is a ridiculous fee and would be arguing on John's side for sure.  He puts up with it because we stayed in Disney resorts three weeks this past year for $550 maintenance fees+ exchange fee and the $95, so it is cheaper than buying Disney points and paying the maintenance fees on those, which would cost more.  He knows I really want to buy some Disney points and figures I will stop hounding him, if I get to stay on Disney property through exchange.  Anything to keep the wife happy.  Keep me happy and everyone is happy.  :whoopie: 

We tried the DDP and thought it was way too much food for a week.  I could not believe the quantities of food and snacks we received.  We kept taking our desserts back to the refrigerator and never ate most of them.   Some of those desserts don't save very well.  The brownie cake with the ice cream just doesn't taste the same, melted and frozen hard in the freezer.


----------



## gjw007 (Mar 9, 2007)

Just to provide a somewhat different perspective, let's say that Cindy and I got to talking and we decided to exchange her week in Colorado for a week at DVC.  As an owner, I make the arrangements with DVC and call member services to make the dining plan and the pickup at the airport.  Should Cindy be charged $95?  I know the answer to this but is this much different than Cindy spacebanking her unit with II and then making reservation for DVC (ok, Cindy will  have more options as far as time and room as long as I have the points and am willing to make the exchange)?  If it is considered fair to charge for doing a II exchange, shouldn't it also be fair then that DBC guests are also made to pay this charge?  I don't think it is fair in either situation.  

It is interesting to using the Magical Express and the Disney Dining plans as examples of justifying the fee but I drive to WDW and don't use the airport transportation.  I also like timeshares so that I can cook in the rooms and save some money there for other activities.  As such, I don't use the Disney Dining program.  Even though I would use none of member services on an exchange in this situation, I would still be charged the $95 fee.

The reality in this is that as long as people are willing to pay the fee, Disney will continue to charge what is in effect a tax for II exchanges.  We can discuss this until we are blue in the face but until there is a negative impact for Disney or the owners (perhaps DVC if II decided to charge an addition $95 for doing a II exchange from Disney), this situation won't change.


----------



## potchak (Jun 1, 2007)

timeos2 said:


> You should pay it at the Disney Desk and use rolled pennies, or at least dollar bills, for this ripoff.



I don't think it is a ripoff. We are paying for the transportation,dining and golf reservations,  that we will be using before and while we are there. DVC members pay for this when they pay their maintenance fees. Our maintenance fees for the unit we are exchanging pays for the maintenance of our own resort, not the one we exchange into. Just think about it though. If you use an AC to book into it, you get a 2bd for $299 + 95 = $394 for a 1 week vacation in a great timeshare.


----------



## icydog (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm surprised by posts that compare DVC with other resorts like Westgate or Cypress Pointe and suggest that a charge for use of the pools over there would equal what you get for your $95 at a DVC resort. There is no comparison in my estimation. Also as an owner, and an exchanger (I exchanged once into the BCV-one bdrm) I would have been fine paying the $95 but I was *not *charged the fee. I showed my DVC member card and no mention of $95 was ever made. I also got my choice of one bdrm villas at the BCV, because I own there, but more importantly I checked in on a Saturday and most DVC owners check in on a Sunday to avoid those expensive weekend rates. I know as an owner, that my resorts are the top of the line in ammenities and in resort activities. Other resorts like my Marriotts have larger rooms but they are in high rise hotels and not at all like Disney's low rise timeshares (except of course SSR!). I wouldn't mind paying $95 for an exchange. How could I? I traded in a Foxrun week with $550 maintenace for a week that would cost 270 DVC points or at the least $3300 in lost rental revenue. I love DVC. I really _like _my Marriotts, but I LOVE DVC. I feel that anyone who can trade into my DVC resorts is very fortunate. For a payment of only $95 for a week or $13 a day you will get to stay on site in five star-World renown resorts. I think the $95 is fair!


----------



## mjs (Jun 3, 2007)

icydog said:


> I would have been fine paying the $95 but I was not charged the fee. I showed my DVC member card and no mention of $95 was ever made.
> 
> I thought
> 
> the $95 fee was due prior to your arrival(I think at least 48hrs).


----------



## cindi (Jun 3, 2007)

You must have been lucky that day. I have exchanged into Boardwalk twice now, and showed my Boardwalk Disney member card and didn't make any difference.

I guess I had paid the $95 in advance both times, but I was not given a choice of rooms at all. I ended up down the loooooooooong hall way into the exchangers section of rooms.

But heck, I was at Disney.


----------



## Janette (Jun 3, 2007)

If folks are unhappy with the fees charged by some resorts, that just leaves more availability for the ones of us who think that we get our money's worth with the fees. Our thoughts have always to purchase at the places we want to frequent and use exchanges when we think the benefits outweigh the costs. After owning at the Manhattan Club, we feel that exhanging in and paying their fees is still cheaper than our ownership there since we don't want to go each year. We have owned non-Disney in Orlando for years and have exchanged into Disney twice with other of our timeshares. There is no comparison for us. Disney is certainly worth the fee.


----------



## ralphd (Jun 3, 2007)

Carl D said:


> John, does CP have any benefits for owners that exchangers are charged for? I'm not sure about CP, but other resorts do.
> Please don't give me that mandatory vs. optional charge excuse. The optional stuff is still completely paid for by owners, and is purely extra revenue from exchangers.



here is where Chase's *Westgate * money goes!

'   http://www.kearneypublishing.com/directorytext.asp?id=1004    '

That is why he is so happy.


----------



## icydog (Jun 3, 2007)

mjs said:


> icydog said:
> 
> 
> > I would have been fine paying the $95 but I was not charged the fee. I showed my DVC member card and no mention of $95 was ever made.
> ...


----------



## icydog (Jun 3, 2007)

cindi said:


> You must have been lucky that day. I have exchanged into Boardwalk twice now, and showed my Boardwalk Disney member card and didn't make any difference.
> 
> I guess I had paid the $95 in advance both times, but I was not given a choice of rooms at all. I ended up down the loooooooooong hall way into the exchangers section of rooms.
> 
> But heck, I was at Disney.


 
I don't like the Boardwalk CMs, they are the least accommodating on site imho. I love the resort but the CMs take the joy out of it for me. I sold my BWV interest two years ago for that reason.


----------



## icydog (Jun 3, 2007)

ralphd said:


> here is where Chase's *Westgate *money goes!
> 
> ' http://www.kearneypublishing.com/directorytext.asp?id=1004 '
> 
> That is why he is so happy.


 
I remember reading that article while down on a Disney trip. What a lot of nerve too with so many of his members defecting and trying to get out. I have been asked repeately to help someone sell a Westgate, but nobody is buying.Westgate Sales people are known fibbers to boot, they fill their prospective owners with so much misinformation that they are left with an empty feeling after they leave. They come home and they are empty emotionally and litterally with little to show for their hard earned cash.  

I feel ashamed for this Westgate guy because he obviously won't feel anything (bad or ashamed) of himself but will instead enjoy his greed.


----------



## Mel (Jun 3, 2007)

potchak said:


> I don't think it is a ripoff. We are paying for the transportation,dining and golf reservations,  that we will be using before and while we are there. DVC members pay for this when they pay their maintenance fees. Our maintenance fees for the unit we are exchanging pays for the maintenance of our own resort, not the one we exchange into. Just think about it though. If you use an AC to book into it, you get a 2bd for $299 + 95 = $394 for a 1 week vacation in a great timeshare.


You're making the point for those who thing the fee is unreasonable:

You say the DVC member pays for the this when they pay their maintenance fees - didn't the DVC member who deposited the week pay a maintenance fee?  

Your maintenance fees are for your own resort, not the one you're exchanging into.  Does that mean you're willing to pay my maintenance fee (or part of it) when you exchange into my unit?  Is it OK if the resort charges you part of my maintenance fee, and then keeps it rather than reimbursing me for what I have obviously overpayed?

The point with exchanging timeshares is that each person pays the maintenance fees for the unit they exchange FROM.  The fees are already paid in the unit they exchange INTO.  If DVC charged the $95 to their members when they make a reservation, I would not object to it for exchangers nearly as much.  But they don't - either it is a cost covered by their regular maintenance fees (in which case the exchanger should not be charged), or it is a fee for use of the resort (in which case DVC members and their guests should be charged too).

As for the resorts that allow free use of certain amenities for owner, but charge guests, I don't know of any other resort where such use is mandatory.  You still have the option of not paying, and not using those amenities.  Can I call DVC and tell them no thanks, I don't want to use any of their Guest Services, so I choose not to pay?  I don't think so.


----------



## Lisa P (Jun 3, 2007)

*The specific services or benefits received are NOT the issue*, IMO.  These services and benefits have been _paid_ for by DVC members and Manhattan Club owners automatically as part of their maint fees.  When Disney and MC then charge *mandatory fees* to exchangers on TOP of receiving MFs, it *smacks* of greed and leaves a bad taste in the mouth.

Is tolerating these fees worth it to the exchanger???  That's up to each of us to decide.  There's NO right or wrong answer there, simply a personal opinion.  But this opinion is a _separate_ issue.

One's opinion (worth it to cough up the fee and stay there... or not?) *does not negate the ugliness* of the RESORT MANAGEMENT's decision to greedily grab at the wallets of timeshare exchangers, when timeshare exchanging is predicated on the concept that owners pay MF's at their home resort, then give it up and use another owner's time in their place.  JMO.


----------



## potchak (Jun 4, 2007)

I guess the option then is to not pay the fee and see what happens. Icydog didn't and nothing seemed to come of it. Personally, I do not think it is a big deal and will pay it to stay on Disney grounds. I love Disney!


----------



## icydog (Jun 4, 2007)

potchak said:


> I guess the option then is to not pay the fee and see what happens. Icydog didn't and nothing seemed to come of it. Personally, I do not think it is a big deal and will pay it to stay on Disney grounds. I love Disney!


 
Don't forget that I am a DVC member so that may be why they didn't charge me or maybe it was a simple oversight. In any case I didn't have to pay the $95 fee. 

Some of the posters complaining the loudest about the $95 fee are not II members at all, or have resorts in Orlando that wouldn't trade for DVC, or have resorts that would not trade with DVC because they don't make the cut. That saddens me because they will never know the experience of staying on site at one of Disney's great timeshares.

I once stayed over 1 night at a "resort" in the Poconos. I say 1 night because we left early from a freebie, three night getaway. Anyway, we attended their spiel and the salesman pulled out an II book and showed us Disney's Boardwalk Resort and said we could trade into this 5* resort any time we wished with his wonderful timeshare( _read_ _horrible substandard timeshare_) I was naive enough at the time to be upset. Why, after all, had I purchased DVC if I could get into the BWV using this _cheap hotel conversion timeshare_. I called my salesman the next morning furious with the prospect of learning I had been ripped off. When I told him the story he laughed and said, "There is no way that place will ever trade into Disney. He also added that only 1% of trade requests for DVC actually got filled". 

I think the people willing to pay the fee are those of us who have been lucky enough to sucessfully trade into Disney. If you have a resort that is good enough to trade into DVC, and you opt never to go there because of this paultry fee, then you are missing a wonderful experience. You actually make me feel sorry for you; it's such myopic thinking.


----------



## sandcastles (Jun 4, 2007)

Marylyn,  I think it was probably an oversight that you didn't get charged.  I am a DVC member, owning at BWV and BCV and I have been trading into DVC through II twice a year for the past 5 years or so.  I have always paid the $95.  

To me it is well worth it.  I have stayed in the 3 BR HGVC and Marriott and they are very big units, very nice but for me nothing compares to the convenience and fun of DVC.


----------



## spiceycat (Jun 4, 2007)

people here have been complaining about the extra charge for Disney - but I have yet to here about the DEPOSIT fee that now most Orlando timeshares charge.

$200 in some cases.

no guaranteeds that you will get it back - most of the time you do - but still no guaranteeds.

my resort in PCB shares me (an owner) a deposit.


----------



## icydog (Jun 4, 2007)

sandcastles said:


> Marylyn, I think it was probably an oversight that you didn't get charged. I am a DVC member, owning at BWV and BCV and I have been trading into DVC through II twice a year for the past 5 years or so. I have always paid the $95.
> 
> To me it is well worth it. I have stayed in the 3 BR HGVC and Marriott and they are very big units, very nice but for me nothing compares to the convenience and fun of DVC.


Agree all the way! Nothing beats being in a DVC resort and on property. NOTHING and I own at Marriott and I am buying into HGVC. 

I wouldn't have griped one bit had they charged me. I was just lucky that they didn't that time. More money for Mickey bars at the park


----------



## icydog (Jun 4, 2007)

spiceycat said:


> people here have been complaining about the extra charge for Disney - but I have yet to here about the DEPOSIT fee that now most Orlando timeshares charge.
> 
> $200 in some cases.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Spicey,
I didn't know you posted on tug as well as the dis. I agree with you. I have to leave a $200 deposit for the Houses at Summer Bay in June. Why do they get to hold my money? I agree fully with you.

Now that I look at your post numbers I see you contribute all the time, duh. I usually am on the Marriott forums not over here in FL. In fact this is the first time I have ever visited this forum.


----------

